# regarding online dating



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

i been chatting to a girl online and these are some of the her chats to me

she says she is "rooted" to me or for me. But when i ask her if i can call her she wouldnt want me to call her. She says she is shy. She just likes to text for now until we meet up physically.

is this normal?

These are her chats to me. and its a real girl, not a guy.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

willempelser562 said:


> i been chatting to a girl online and these are some of the her chats to me
> 
> she says she is "rooted" to me or for me. But when i ask her if i can call her she wouldnt want me to call her. She says she is shy. She just likes to text for now until we meet up physically.
> 
> ...


Red flag. How do you know this person is who they say they are? Have you ever videocalled? 

If they don't want to talk on the phone, and you have actually seen them, they could be married.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Red flag. How do you know this person is who they say they are? Have you ever videocalled?
> 
> If they don't want to talk on the phone, and you have actually seen them, they could be married.


I know because i have seen her. so its a real girl. But she said she is NOT shy in person and that she doesnt like to talk about it. what does it mean?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

How long have you’ve been chatting?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> How long have you’ve been chatting?


9 months now.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> I know because i have seen her. so its a real girl. But she said she is NOT shy in person and that she doesnt like to talk about it. what does it mean?


Seen her as in with your own eyes or through your phone?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> 9 months now.


And you’ve never met? I’d pass. She’s hiding something. I also don’t like the “ex wants me back” nonsense.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Seen her as in with your own eyes or through your phone?


thru web cam in real time of course.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

You do realise that you're only phone buddies right? You're NOT in a relationship with her, not even dating. You do know that don't you?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> You do realise that you're only phone buddies right? You're NOT in a relationship with her, not even dating. You do know that don't you?


but she says she is rooting for me though. and that she will be devastated if i leave her


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

So you've been chatting with this girl for 9 months, haven't met, and she won't do phone calls or tell you why? Pass... 

Why haven't you met?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> but she says she is rooting for me though. and that she will be devastated if i leave her
> 
> View attachment 89079


Oh lord. Have you tried to meet in person? How many excuses has she given?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> I know because i have seen her. so its a real girl. But she said she is NOT shy in person and that she doesnt like to talk about it. what does it mean?


If, IF, she is a real person - **** her if you can just because it sounds like she is crazy. B disorder sex is awesome, so long as you know when to cut loose.
That would be the next morning, by the way. Hopefully, you didn't provide her with anything that can be traced back to you after you ghost her while she's asleep.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> but she says she is rooting for me though. and that she will be devastated if i leave her


And it doesn't SCARE you that a woman you have never actually met and had a real relationship with would be "devastated" if you pulled the plug on texting?

What universe are you living in???? Jeesh - go out, put down your freakin' phone for two minutes, and meet this woman - or any woman - face to face!


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

bobert said:


> So you've been chatting with this girl for 9 months, haven't met, and she won't do phone calls or tell you why? Pass...
> 
> Why haven't you met?


she is based in US. She is shy to talk on the phone. but she is keen to come and see me here where i live.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, do you have her number?

I don't like my partners calling me either, but if she claims to be 'rooted' to you I'm sure she can trust you with her number and to call when she's comfortable.
If she doesn't give you her number though, then she's hiding something, could be anything, including a spouse.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> And it doesn't SCARE you that a woman you have never actually met and had a real relationship with would be "devastated" if you pulled the plug on texting?
> 
> What universe are you living in???? Jeesh - go out, put down your freakin' phone for two minutes, and meet this woman - or any woman - face to face!


what do you mean by "scare" though? what could possibly happen?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Well, do you have her number?
> 
> I don't like my partners calling me either, but if she claims to be 'rooted' to you I'm sure she can trust you with her number and to call when she's comfortable.
> If she doesn't give you her number though, then she's hiding something, could be anything, including a spouse.


I do have her number. we chat thru WhatsApp. But that she doesnt like to talk on the phone.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> I do have her number. we chat thru WhatsApp. But that she doesnt like to talk on the phone.


True, stupid question. Well, still a wide range of possibilities, from simply not liking phone calls (I'm the same way) to infidelity.

Has she shown you vids/cams of her home etc?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> True, stupid question. Well, still a wide range of possibilities, from simply not liking phone calls (I'm the same way) to infidelity.
> 
> Has she shown you vids/cams of her home etc?


no. i dont even know her last name. and she doesnt know my last name either. so i dont ask for her last name because im not comfortable giving out my last name. and of course because of these privacy issues we dont know our social media sites like FB, IG, etc.... I mean she never asked me for my FB or social media sites and i never asked her for hers.

this doesnt bother me because i am not keen on giving away my last name and social medias.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> You do realise that you're only phone buddies right? You're NOT in a relationship with her, not even dating. You do know that don't you?


i consider this more than phone buddies. because she said she would be devastated if i leave and that she is rooting to me and stuff like that. So we are not just phone buddies.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> she is based in US. She is shy to talk on the phone. but she is keen to come and see me here where i live.


You know I'm 70 years old and I have yet to meet a shy woman. That is BS and she is some kind of catfish. She could be married or anything.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> i consider this more than phone buddies. because she said she would be devastated if i leave and that she is rooting to me and stuff like that. So we are not just phone buddies.


You haven't sent her any money or agreed to it have you?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You haven't sent her any money or agreed to it have you?


actually i did. to help her out. but its a real girl. not a catfish or anything like that.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> actually i did. to help her out.


It's a scammer. By the way, video calls can be pre-recorded as long as they are kept short. You're probably talking to some guy in Africa. Either way, you are giving "her" money when she's a stranger who won't even share a last name. You've been scammed. For future reference, the moment anyone asks you for money, block them and move on. You shouldn't even be posting here about what to do, just block and go.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

You have been talking to this woman for NINE months, you don't each other's last names, and she claims she would be "devastated" if this pseudo relationship ended. Not only is she scary, but so are you. I question the authenticity of this story, because I can't believe anyone could be this stupid.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Enigma32 said:


> It's a scammer. By the way, video calls can be pre-recorded as long as they are kept short. You're probably talking to some guy in Africa. Either way, you are giving "her" money when she's a stranger who won't even share a last name. You've been scammed. For future reference, the moment anyone asks you for money, block them and move on. You shouldn't even be posting here about what to do, just block and go.


but its a real girl though.

sharing the last name is a big thing right? 

I mean i wouldnt do it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> actually i did. to help her out. but its a real girl. not a catfish or anything like that.


She is just someone who is trying to get money online and has no intention of meeting you and doesn't want to talk to you on the phone. A real girl can still be a catfish because they could be married or anything. This one is very likely an internet scammer cuddling up to guys online to get them to send her money.

You need to stop sending her money and stop talking to her. She could give you her real name just to get the money. She doesn't have any intention of meeting you anyway.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not illegal for her to ask you for money and you voluntarily send it and giving her last name makes it much easier for you to send her money. It goes without saying you shouldn't be sending her money and certainly if she's trying to have you send it free some place like Western Union, that's how they stay anonymous. but these days it would be much easier to just send it to them via zelle or something.

This it's just a scammer and she's never going to admit it. She's doing just enough to keep you titillated, and there is nothing about her text to indicate she is shy. She is just doing the bare minimum to get money out of you. You're never going to meet this girl so block her and move on to a real life relationship so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She is just someone who is trying to get money online and has no intention of meeting you and doesn't want to talk to you on the phone. A real girl can still be a catfish because they could be married or anything. This one is very likely an internet scammer cuddling up to guys online to get them to send her money.
> 
> You need to stop sending her money and stop talking to her. She could give you her real name just to get the money. She doesn't have any intention of meeting you anyway.


she wants to meet me. i planned to help her for the plane ticket to come here to see me.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> she wants to meet me. i planned to help her for the plane ticket to come here to see me.


She's scamming you for the price of a plane ticket. This is something that happens over and over again on the internet. They say they're coming and you send them the money or the ticket and then they never show and they have some big excuse for it like their mother got sick. I'm telling you this is a scam artist. 

Have you done a Google image search on her to see where else she turns up? Since you say you have her last name, have you run a background check on her? If you're going to spend any money spend it running a background check on her.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> but its a real girl though.
> 
> sharing the last name is a big thing right?
> 
> I mean i wouldnt do it.


Hey, maybe it is a real girl. I won't say she is fake. What I can say though, is the girl is a scammer, 100%. Romance scams like this one are insanely popular. That airplane ticket thing you mentioned, that's a very popular scam. If you want to play games with the scammer (something I like to do) ask her to send YOU the extra money for the plane ticket and you will cover the rest. I guarantee she will not send you a dime. She will have excuses why she can't send you money but you should instead send to her. This is all textbook scamming 101.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She's scamming you for the price of a plane ticket. This is something that happens over and over again on the internet. They say they're coming and you send them the money or the ticket and then they never show and they have some big excuse for it like their mother got sick. I'm telling you this is a scam artist.
> 
> Have you done a Google image search on her to see where else she turns up? Since you say you have her last name, have you run a background check on her? If you're going to spend any money spend it running a background check on her.


i dont know her last name. just her first name.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> i dont know her last name. just her first name.


So how did you send her the money? What did you use for an identification for her and what engine did you use to send it?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So how did you send her the money? What did you use for an identification for her and what engine did you use to send it?


i sent to her paypal account and that paypal account doesnt contain her full name.

she is a freelancer, a writer. thats how i met her. she was on a freelancer site doing writing for people. her paypal is like [email protected]

even on that freelancer site where she was working she didnt have her full name. only her first name. for some reason she doesnt want to give away her full name. For privacy reasons?

to me it looks like its a secondary paypal account and when she receives the money she then sends it to her main paypal account.

she is living in Iowa, in US.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> So how did you send her the money? What did you use for an identification for her and what engine did you use to send it?


how would you interpret that she said she would be devastated if i leave or that she is rooting to me though? isnt it normal to say these things?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

willempelser562 said:


> i consider this more than phone buddies. because she said she would be devastated if i leave and that she is rooting to me and stuff like that. So we are not just phone buddies.


Yes you are honey. You don't even know her last name. You've never talked on the phone and she's asked you for money. You are being scammed sweetie. Can I ask how old you are?



willempelser562 said:


> she wants to meet me. *i planned to help her for the plane ticket to come here to see me.*


No no no no NO. JUST NO. She is scamming you. What you should be asking yourself is why you're investing so much energy in someone you don't know (until you meet in real life you don't) who lives on the other side of the world, and probably not even where they told you they live.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> Yes you are honey. You don't even know her last name. You've never talked on the phone and she's asked you for money. You are being scammed sweetie. Can I ask how old you are?
> 
> 
> im 37.
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> but its a real girl though.
> 
> sharing the last name is a big thing right?
> 
> I mean i wouldnt do it.


What do the two of you text/chat about other then what you have posted here?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Your name is an anagram of smellier. And this story stinks of desperation.
This is the same woman who disappears for days at a time yes?
I bet when you send her some money she’s quick to respond.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> What do the two of you text/chat about other then what you have posted here?


we chat like these


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

So how much have you spent on her so far?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> So how much have you spent on her so far?


i think a few thousands.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Y’all are being trolled. No one is as stupid as this guy.


You might be surprised. Scams like this are very common. I've run into quite a few scammers myself, I just never gave them any money.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> i think a few thousands.


No wonder she is 'rooted' to you 🤦‍♂️


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> no. i dont even know her last name. and she doesnt know my last name either. so i dont ask for her last name because im not comfortable giving out my last name. and of course because of these privacy issues we dont know our social media sites like FB, IG, etc.... I mean she never asked me for my FB or social media sites and i never asked her for hers.
> 
> this doesnt bother me because i am not keen on giving away my last name and social medias.


do you know if she is a she and not a man , it is known to happen that men use their sisters or wife's photo to chat with other men for some twisted


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> do you know if she is a she and not a man , it is known to happen that men use their sisters or wife's photo to chat with other men for some twisted


she is a girl. not a man.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

She is shy, but her texts sound like a horny guy would talk???
You are being fooled. A guy or a group of guys is texting you. It is a scam. They most likely hired a girl for a quick video call with you, to make you believe you are in touch with a real girl.
You are the victim of a scam. A group of people who does this for profit.
Have you already send some money?
Even if not, they'll ask you soon or later.

You know, there are very clever people out there just looking for naive and unexperienced people like you.

You are a fool, if you believe a shy girl is chatting like this. Women don't talk like this at all. This is very masculine language 'she is using'. she is continiously calling you babe. Men from African countries use this 'language' when they flirt. Africa has a good infrastructure of online scam companies. You make a good customer.

Seriously...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> i sent to her paypal account and that paypal account doesnt contain her full name.
> 
> she is a freelancer, a writer. thats how i met her. she was on a freelancer site doing writing for people. her paypal is like [email protected]
> 
> ...


Scamming, that's why.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> how would you interpret that she said she would be devastated if i leave or that she is rooting to me though? isnt it normal to say these things?


Scammers are too good to be true.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

willempelser562 said:


> she is living in Iowa, in US.


No, (s)he lives in Nigeria...


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

when im about to release myself i moan. due to too much pleasure.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Mr.Married said:


> Y’all are being trolled. No one is as stupid as this guy.


OnlyFans would disagree. 

And yeah, it's an obvious scam.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Is this the same Canadian girl/guy (scammer) you were stalking 4 months ago?









Sudden disappearance from WhatsApp from time to time


Hi, I met a girl online who is in a different country, been chatting only on WhatsApp. Suddenly she disappears from WhatsApp regularly, i mean not being online for days. Her last seen status would be from days ago often. But when i SMS her she quickly reply but she would say that she doesnt...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com








Mr.Married said:


> Y’all are being trolled. No one is as stupid as this guy.


Bingo.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> but she says she is rooting for me though. and that she will be devastated if i leave her
> 
> View attachment 89079


This is weird. She’ll be “devastated” if a guy whom she has never met, leaves her? lol That doesn’t seem really creepy and strange to you?

If she won’t talk on the phone it’s because you can then find out her real identity. My first thought is that she’s married.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

@willempelser562 Please wise up. You've sent thousands to a women that won't even talk to you on the phone and won't give you her last name. You are probably one of many she is "rooted" too and extracting cash from. You are awfully naïve for 37.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

*Deidre* said:


> This is weird. She’ll be “devastated” if a guy whom she has never met, leaves her? lol That doesn’t seem really creepy and strange to you?
> 
> If she won’t talk on the phone it’s because you can then find out her real identity. My first thought is that she’s married.


yeah that what she said that she will be devastated. i said to her i will be more devastated if she leaves me.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah that what she said that she will be devastated. i said to her i will be more devastated if she leaves me.


You don’t know her and vice versa. She could tell you ANYTHING she feels you want to hear and she’s got you wrapped around her finger now. You’d be devastated? I think you’ll be relieved if you call it quits and walk away. If she were interested, you’d know more by now. But you’re chasing a f**king ghost.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah that what she said that she will be devastated. i said to her i will be more devastated if she leaves me.


Just think about the ridiculousness of al this. A 9 month "relationship" and you don't know each other's last names, but she will be devastated if you "leave" her. She will text you that she will squirt all over the place, but is too shy to talk on the phone. Really makes no sense. And how did these video chats go? I don't understand how that she would do that, but too shy to talk on the phone? Were these actually video chats, or did she send you a video of herself?


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah that what she said that she will be devastated. i said to her i will be more devastated if she leaves me.


I’m devastated that you believe this.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Just think about the ridiculousness of al this. A 9 month "relationship" and you don't know each other's last names, but she will be devastated if you "leave" her. She will text you that she will squirt all over the place, but is too shy to talk on the phone. Really makes no sense. And how did these video chats go? I don't understand how that she would do that, but too shy to talk on the phone? Were these actually video chats, or did she send you a video of herself?


on live web cam. giving out last name on the internet is too risky. right? i wouldnt do that.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

sideways said:


> View attachment 89085


*LOL...this is the scene where George's "Believe it or Not" answering machine message song plays. Bahahahaha!

I, too, am refraining from playing and have chosen to eat popcorn, instead.*


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> on live web cam. giving out last name on the internet is too risky. right? i wouldnt do that.


Initially yes, but after 9 months I would think you should have progressed to sharing some more intimate details with each other. And doesn't she have your last name from you sending her money via PayPal?

Think about this. In real life, would you give a thousand dollars to someone you know so superficially that you don't even know their last name. Yet you have sent thousands to a woman you are afraid to give your last name to. That defies common sense, don't you think? What more are you risking by sharing last names.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Initially yes, but after 9 months I would think you should have progressed to sharing some more intimate details with each other. And doesn't she have your last name from you sending her money via PayPal?
> 
> Think about this. In real life, would you give a thousand dollars to someone you know so superficially that you don't even know their last name. Yet you have sent thousands to a woman you are afraid to give your last name to. That defies common sense, don't you think? What more are you risking by sharing last names.


yeah but im blinded by lust. i cant help it due to lust. The lust is consuming me. 

I have a business paypal, so i just name it a random name as a company name so it doesnt show my full name.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> on live web cam. giving out last name on the internet is too risky. right? i wouldnt do that.


So do you guys talk back and forth on the live web cam? Are you live video chatting? 

Because why would she be too shy to talk on the phone, but just fine talking to you on the web cam?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Is this the same Canadian girl/guy (scammer) you were stalking 4 months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@willempelser562, can you answer this please?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I won't say what I can't say, but here's one way for OP to prove it's a scam: Tell her that you want to visit her instead of you sending her money for a plane ticket. "No, that can't happen. My dog will get upset. He's very possessive."


----------



## Annonymous Joe (9 mo ago)

This is a huge red flag, even if it sounds cool. If she's talking like this and talking about ex's and mentioning attachments, there is something wrong here. Bail, Bail, Bail on this before it ruins you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Those thousands you gave her you could have been spent visiting her if shes legit 😑


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> @willempelser562, can you answer this please?


no its not the same person. This is a different person, differnet country. She is in US, Iowa.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> no its not the same person. This is a different person, differnet country. She is in US, Iowa.


Ok, what about my other question about the web cam...do you TALK back and forth, video CHATTING on the web cam?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> Ok, what about my other question about the web cam...do you TALK back and forth, video CHATTING on the web cam?


no we mostly just text, video cam was just once


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> no we mostly just text, video cam was just once


So it was live that one time? Did you get to talk to her live that one time? How long were you on with her?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah but im blinded by lust. i cant help it due to lust. The lust is consuming me.
> 
> I have a business paypal, so i just name it a random name as a company name so it doesnt show my full name.


Lust for someone you don't really know? To the point of sending thousands of dollars to her? Aren't you able to see how gullible you are being? Guaranteed you are not the only guy she is doing this with.

You really have no idea who this person is that you are lusting over. It is a fantasy you've created in your head. To the point that you will be devastated if she "leaves" you.

BTW, this isn't even online dating. You haven't ever been on a date with her. She might as well be some cam girl or phone sex operator. You do not have a relationship of any substance with this person.

The most healthy thing you can do right now is end this so called relationship and never communicate with this person again.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> no its not the same person. This is a different person, differnet country. She is in US, Iowa.


Let me explain something to you about Americans....we NEVER say that we feel "rooted" to someone. We would say, we feel connected or attached. "Rooted" sounds like a word that is a translation from another language.

I don't believe she is from Iowa, or even America.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I just can't understand the stupidity of people in today's world. This is the kind of people that if we were living in the jungle they already would have been eaten by the predators. So pathetic, 9 months and all you have for show is a few thousands spent on a woman that is slowly but surely milking you like a Hershey cow. It still is quite difficult for me to understand a dude being for 9 months in an internet "relationship" with some woman, I mean, you haven't have sex with anyone for 9 months? 9 months of no sex? if this is the case, then, dude you're one sorry specimen. No wonder why you are being milked. Get back to the real world. I'm pretty sure that there's plenty of real local women where you live. Go out and try to get "some" for real.

Nonetheless, as @LisaDiane said, we American don't say "rooted". As a matter of fact I'm almost 70 years old, and this is the first time I ever heard the expression "feel rooted" who says that in the USA? Bottom line, you are slowly but surely being scammed. She'll never come to you, but she will keep needing your "help".


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> 9 months now.


And you haven't met or even talked to her?????Catfish??????


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> when im about to release myself i moan. due to too much pleasure.


Then by all means you should send this person who you've never met all your money. This person makes you "moan" and gives you "too much pleasure".

Maybe even mortgage your home or go take out a loan so you can give them even more $$. You deserve everything you have coming to you (pun intended).😁


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> *LOL...this is the scene where George's "Believe it or Not" answering machine message song plays. Bahahahaha!
> 
> I, too, am refraining from playing and have chosen to eat popcorn, instead.*


I think this one needs more popcorn😎


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Well with those responses, she certainly doesn't seem shy, so I'm not sure why she's not wanting to talk on the phone. That to me sounds fishy, and I would push for a telephone conversation before meeting up in person.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> 9 months now.


Wait, You've been chatting for NINE MONTHS, and she's too shy to talk on the phone but will spew random sexual **** over text?!!? Yeah, run. Run as fast as your legs will take you! She's probably married, which is why she doesn't want you to call, and why she hasn't met you in person yet.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> how would you interpret that she said she would be devastated if i leave or that she is rooting to me though? isnt it normal to say these things?


I don't know what rooting for you means, but if someone that I'd never met in person claimed that they would be devastated if I leave them, I would wonder why, because there isn't an actual relationship happening; it's just texting. I guess I would understand it as this: they would miss my texts and they would miss baiting me along; they would miss the drama of that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

🤦‍♂️ Guys please avoid the T word, it will get you time out in the naughty corner.

_2. Do not call out suspected trolls on the open forum. If you believe a story is made up and/or a poster is a troll, do not call them out on the open forum. Instead report the thread to the moderators using the report button and explain that you think they are a troll. The moderators will make the determination and ban any user who is trolling the site_.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Ursula said:


> I don't know what rooting for you means, but if someone that I'd never met in person claimed that they would be devastated if I leave them, I would wonder why, because there isn't an actual relationship happening; it's just texting. I guess I would understand it as this: they would miss my texts and they would miss baiting me along; they would miss the drama of that.


I really want to know how do you leave a person you've never been with? Makes zero sense.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> is this normal?


Unfortunately this is very common.

There are tons and tons of chicks all over that just like the attention and compliments of all you simps and beta boyz that txt them how cute and sexy they are all the time. 

She likely has a dozen or more other guys just like you that are showering her with attention and adulation every day but she likely has no intention of ever meeting any but the most good looking. 

Assuming she is an actual female, she probably has an actual boyfriend right there where she lives and she just does this for attention and ego strokes.

My advice is step away from the computers and phones and apps, and get out of the house and meet real women in the real world where you live.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You know I'm 70 years old and I have yet to meet a shy woman. That is BS and she is some kind of catfish. She could be married or anything.


To be fair I know quite a few shy women but I don't think this lady is. I think she is up to something.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Enigma32 said:


> You might be surprised. Scams like this are very common. I've run into quite a few scammers myself, I just never gave them any money.


This one is clearly a scammer sadly.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> To be fair I know quite a few shy women but I don't think this lady is. I think she is up to something.


I guess my part of the country isn't particularly "reserved." Haha. Are you in city or out in the country, Diana? I think people who don't get around many people are more timid. 

I mean there were girls in school who were likely considered shy, but really what they were was overlooked. Sad. I remember one time going up and talking to the shortest and considered shy guy in school, and he was quite talkative once someone was friendly to him. I think that is often the case. He had good taste in music is why I wanted to talk to him. I guess sometimes finding something, anything as a common interest is kind of fundamental to dispelling the awkwardness.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> This one is clearly a scammer sadly.


For sure, shy people aren't on the internet being brazen enough to ask strangers to send them money! That right there tells you she isn't shy. There are people who go their whole lives without asking friends for money, much less strangers.

He can't get over that a bad person could ACT nice. Naive. Sad he's learning the hard way.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I suggest finding someone on your side of the world.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> Unfortunately this is very common.
> 
> There are tons and tons of chicks all over that just like the attention and compliments of all you simps and beta boyz that txt them how cute and sexy they are all the time.
> 
> ...


she is supposedly single. 

and yeah she is a white caucasian too, 23.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I guess my part of the country isn't particularly "reserved." Haha. Are you in city or out in the country, Diana? I think people who don't get around many people are more timid.
> 
> I mean there were girls in school who were likely considered shy, but really what they were was overlooked. Sad. I remember one time going up and talking to the shortest and considered shy guy in school, and he was quite talkative once someone was friendly to him. I think that is often the case. He had good taste in music is why I wanted to talk to him. I guess sometimes finding something, anything as a common interest is kind of fundamental to dispelling the awkwardness.


We have moved quite a lot so have lived in several different sorts of places. At present living in a town.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> she is supposedly single.
> 
> and yeah she is a white caucasian too, 23.


If she is asking for money she(he) is a scammer. Don't give any more money and cut her off.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> If she is asking for money she(he) is a scammer. Don't give any more money and cut her off.


That's it. This is a no brainer to anyone thinking with their actual brain. People you haven't met asking for or taking money from you are scammers and not to be trusted and not who they say they are either.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> she is supposedly single.
> 
> and yeah she is a white caucasian too, 23.


You realize people can lie through txt and emails right?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

@willempelser562 you have spent 9 months chasing this windmill that may be some sick dude or Russian mafia scammer for all you know.

If you were to take the time and energy you have spent on your phone and applied that to hitting the gym and getting some meat on your bones and working to advance in your career and make something of yourself, and most importantly to get out of the house and interact with real women in the real world, you could have some actual dates and actual meaningful interaction in the physical world with flesh and blood women. 

Get off the computer. Put your phone down and lift weights up 🏋️‍♂️ and meet real women in the real world and stop sending money to internet scammers.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Take this test. Tell her point blank that there will be no more money and see what happens.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Take this test. Tell her point blank that there will be no more money and see what happens.


Better yet, Tell her you have an uncle that works for the airline that can get YOU a discount ticket but you still need a few hundred dollars and you will fly to her.

Ask her for her home address and to Venmo you $400 and you’ll see her this week.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> Better yet, Tell her you have an uncle that works for the airline that can get YOU a discount ticket but you still need a few hundred dollars and you will fly to her.
> 
> Ask her for her home address and to Venmo you $400 and you’ll see her this week.


home address? lol. i wish.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> home address? lol. i wish.


Do some reading up on on dating scammers. If you have one of those facial recognition features on your computer you may even find out whose photos the scammer is using.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Do some reading up on on dating scammers. If you have one of those facial recognition features on your computer you may even find out whose photos the scammer is using.


Google image search alone often does the trick. The love scammers generally use pics of IG models. I've run into a few of them, just didn't fall for their BS.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> we chat like these
> 
> View attachment 89082


Seriously? that's the only type of things the two of you talk about? There's nothing else? 


RandomDude said:


> So how much have you spent on her so far?





willempelser562 said:


> i think a few thousands.


This is not a relationship. If you have spent a few thousand on her, she is nothing more than a con artist and you are willingly being ripped off. She probably has several other men she does the same thing with. There are both male and female con artists out there who do this. I've seen setups that look like call centers and all the people in there are working cons like this. Never, ever, give even $1 to a person you have no real-life relationship with. Geez.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> she wants to meet me. i planned to help her for the plane ticket to come here to see me.


Let's see here. You don't want to give her your last name. She had not given you hers. But you are willing to give her thousands to buy tickets for this unknown woman to visit you?

How do you transfer money to her? 

What state does she say she lives in?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Let's see here. You don't want to give her your last name. She had not given you hers. But you are willing to give her thousands to buy tickets for this unknown woman to visit you?
> 
> How do you transfer money to her?
> 
> What state does she say she lives in?


im not comfortable giving out my last name, as she is not comfortable i suppose. 

via paypal

she lives in Iowa. Des Monies


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Seriously? that's the only type of things the two of you talk about? There's nothing else?
> 
> 
> This is not a relationship. If you have spent a few thousand on her, she is nothing more than a con artist and you are willingly being ripped off. She probably has several other men she does the same thing with. There are both male and female con artists out there who do this. I've seen setups that look like call centers and all the people in there are working cons like this. Never, ever, give even $1 to a person you have no real-life relationship with. Geez.


what do you mean by if there is nothing else? like what you were expecting?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> what do you mean by if there is nothing else? like what you were expecting?


I had an online relationship with a guy for many months. Sure, we did sexual stuff. But we also did normal stuff. For example, we discussed things that interested us such as art/music, movies, social issues, politics. We are both in technology careers, so we discussed that, and on and on. He told me the names of his family members and I even talked to some of them on the phone when they were at his home. We knew where each other worked. He's also a writer. He sent me copies of his books, poetry, etc. that he's written. He also wrote poetry for me. By the time we met in person I knew everything there was to know about him, and he about me.

All that is going on with you and this supposed woman is she's sexually titillating you to get you to send her money. Of course, she (or whomever plays her character) would be devastated if you ended contact with her. She'd lose a sugar daddy who she can get money off of from time to time.

You are so being scammed.

When you have sent her money, what does she tell you that she needs the money for?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> we chat like these
> 
> View attachment 89082


When did you have this chat with her? What date, or at least what month?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> I had an online relationship with a guy for many months. Sure, we did sexual stuff. But we also did normal stuff. For example, we discussed things that interested us such as art/music, movies, social issues, politics. We are both in technology careers, so we discussed that, and on and on. He told me the names of his family members and I even talked to some of them on the phone when they were at his home. We knew where each other worked. He's also a writer. He sent me copies of his books, poetry, etc. that he's written. He also wrote poetry for me. By the time we met in person I knew everything there was to know about him, and he about me.
> 
> All that is going on with you and this supposed woman is she's sexually titillating you to get you to send her money. Of course, she (or whomever plays her character) would be devastated if you ended contact with her. She'd lose a sugar daddy who she can get money off of from time to time.
> 
> ...


to help her out with the bills.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> When did you have this chat with her? What date, or at least what month?


it was this month


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> When did you have this chat with her? What date, or at least what month?


there were other chats i attached as well, apart from those two.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> it was this month


She's not in Des Moines, Iowa.

She misspelled the name of the city. It's Des Moines, not "Des _Monies_" Note that the way she misspelled the name of the city is the plural form of "money". Looks like a Freudian slip ... an unintentional error regarded as revealing subconscious feelings.
_“Iowa is a state”_​_"And Im from Des *Monies*"_​​In one of the other chat snippets you posted, she said that it was 21 degrees in Iowa. There is no way it was 21 degrees in Iowa in July.

Also, next time you chat with her, ask her what time it is where she's at. Then post that chat snippet here. I'd like to check out the difference between the time stamps and what she says.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> she said that it was 21 degrees in Iowa. There is no way it was 21 degrees in Iowa in July.


Another slip. Probably thinking in Celsius (21Celcius=69.8 Fahrenheit); so obviously not an American.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> to help her out with the bills.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

In going to weather.com, The expected high in Des Moines, IA today is to be about 100 F.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> to help her out with the bills.


You can't really be this gullible and dumb can you?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> to help her out with the bills.


 The girl from "Iowa" can't spell the capital city and is using Celsius temps, lol. AND you send thousands to someone you aren't comfortable sharing a last name with.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> she wants to meet me. i planned to help her for the plane ticket to come here to see me.


You mean you planned to send her more money. She'll have some emergency and not be able to come. Seen this before. Will see it again. Stop with the money and see how fast the 'relationship' ends or turns nasty. Also You don't share last names but send money? Really?


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah but im blinded by lust. i cant help it due to lust. The lust is consuming me.


Keep giving her money. Your 'lust' will cost you in the end. It's been almost a year and you haven't met her. I wouldn't get my hopes up let alone give her a single dime for s**t. You're continuously playing with fire despite what you've been told. What is it that you think will happen? You give her money and she'll fly over her to meet you and you'll live happily ever after? No. She'll milk you for EVERY single thing she can get and you're allowing it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

oldshirt said:


> In going to weather.com, The expected high in Des Moines, IA today is to be about 100 F.





Rob_1 said:


> Another slip. Probably thinking in Celsius (21Celcius=69.8 Fahrenheit); so obviously not an American.


Yep. Also, in Iowa the average differential between daytime high and nighttime low is about 20 degrees. So, if it was 69.8 degrees F at 6:30 AM (her time based on the chat time), the daytime high on that day would be about 89.8


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Yep. Also, in Iowa the average differential between daytime high and nighttime low is about 20 degrees. So, if it was 69.8 degrees F at 6:30 AM (her time based on the chat time). The daytime high on that day would be about 89.8


I will ask her again regarding the time and temp and see what she says.

But at least i believe she is a girl rather than a guy.. The way she responds and that when i analyze what she responds, the details, etc.. like these two chats.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just stop. Don't communicate with her/him/them any more.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I will ask her again regarding the time and temp and see what she says.
> 
> But at least i believe she is a girl rather than a guy.. The way she responds and that when i analyze what she responds, the details, etc.. like these two chats.
> View attachment 89144
> View attachment 89145


The way she responded to this does not point to the person replying to you being female. It reads like some guy saying as little as possible. The replies are short and terse, nothing like what most women would post. Actually, in all the chats you have posted, 'her' posts all read like a guy who is posting as few words as possible. In most 'she' is just trying to titillate you. 

The person (or poeple) you are chatting with are probably not the woman you had the video chat with. Just because you saw a female in a video chat, it does not mean that she is the person/people replying in chat.

You are being scammed.

Why are you not looking to date real, live women where you live?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Yep. Also, in Iowa the average differential between daytime high and nighttime low is about 20 degrees. So, if it was 69.8 degrees F at 6:30 AM (her time based on the chat time). The daytime high on that day would be about 89.8


Also i think i can find out her ip address to confirm where she lives when i chat with her on WhatsApp Desktop app and then by using the CMD app, netstat -an command right?

Im saying it to you because your in IT you might know this.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

OK here is something you can do that may help you see the light. Des Moines Iowa is one of the most obscure places on the planet. Try acting all interested in it like you are seriously thinking of going there to meet her. Start asking her about the city and surrounding area and what things there are to do there. Ask her about things that a quick wikipedia search won't tell. 

Ask her what school she went to. Ask if she goes to college there or where she works. (Hint: if she says she goes to University of Iowa or Iowa State University - those are not in Des Moines) If you can get her on the phone ask her to say the name. If she pronouces it Dez Moinz, or Dez Moyn ez she's a clear fake.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> what do you mean by "scare" though? what could possibly happen?


Simple question - have you or have you not spoken to her live on the phone or chatted with her in live video chat?

Give a one word yes or no answer and no excuses or explanations. 

Yes or no?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

It will probably be awhile before you realize this person or persons is a fake and you are being scammed. 

So in the mean time let's dig a little deeper into your background and your status. Why are you so lonely and desperate for female attention that you will do this even if she is a real person and a biological female? 

Why are not not dating any real live actual girls where you are? Are you terribly shy and awkward? Are you lacking in basic social skills? Do you have some kind of crippling social anxiety? Are you real nerdy and play video games and Dungeons and Dragons with 13 year olds all day? 

Why are you settling for this and investing your time, energy and money into someone that you have never even met or even have any tangible evidence is an person or even a real female???


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

OK this is from your other thread. 

Let's have a little geography lesson shall we. Iowa is not a Canandian province. 

Des Moines is in the middle of Iowa and Iowa is a state right smack in the middle of the the good ol' US of A. 


Discussion Starter · #7 · Mar 13, 2022



> jonty30 said:
> What country is she from?
> If she's from a Muslim background, she might be concerned about being caught talking to a boy unmarried.
> Honour killing is a reality in Muslim families.


No she is from Canada.

She doesnt have good relationship with her parents. She said she hasnt seen her parents for 2 years.

She is living with her little sister and working as a bartender at a nightclub.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> OK here is something you can do that may help you see the light. Des Moines Iowa is one of the most obscure places on the planet. Try acting all interested in it like you are seriously thinking of going there to meet her. Start asking her about the city and surrounding area and what things there are to do there. Ask her about things that a quick wikipedia search won't tell.
> 
> Ask her what school she went to. Ask if she goes to college there or where she works. (Hint: if she says she goes to University of Iowa or Iowa State University - those are not in Des Moines) If you can get her on the phone ask her to say the name. If she pronouces it Dez Moinz, or Dez Moyn ez she's a clear fake.


i will ask her what things there are to do and any famous places and see what she says. and ask her how Des Moines is prounounced.

are you in Iowa?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> OK this is from your other thread.
> 
> Let's have a little geography lesson shall we. Iowa is not a Canandian province.
> 
> ...


That was a different girl. I am no longer in contact with her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Also i think i can find out her ip address to confirm where she lives when i chat with her on WhatsApp Desktop app and then by using the CMD app, netstat -an command right?
> 
> Im saying it to you because your in IT you might know this.


"She" is most likely using a VPN. I've used VPNs to make it look like I'm in other countries. It's easy to do.

Do you know what a sockpuppet is?

We get people here on TAM using VPNs all the time... they open what we call sockpuppet accounts. That's when one person opens several accounts pretending that each account is a unique person... we call those accounts 'puppets'. Each of their puppets will have a different IP because they are using a VPN service that allows for this Each IP will be in a different state or country. Many of these puppeteers are scammers. We ban several of them almost daily.

She most likely has many IP addresses. Have you ever looked them up on sites that track scammers?

By the way, there are a lot of videos on YouTube about scammers of this type. They play some dirty tricks. You should watch a bunch of them and get educated.

Does she know where you work?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> i will ask her what things there are to do and any famous places and see what she says. and ask her how Des Moines is prounounced.
> 
> are you in Iowa?


If you are only in chat, how can you ask her how Iowa is pronounced?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> i will ask her what things there are to do and any famous places and see what she says. and ask her how Des Moines is prounounced.
> 
> are you in Iowa?


Also, she can do a quick google search to find things to do and famous places to see. Not a good test.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> That was a different girl. I am no longer in contact with her.



Wait wait wait wait wait let's back up a bit. 

You said you've been interacting with this chick for 9 months, but yet in March you were here swearing your love to this supposedly Canadian chick that you had been sending thousands of dollars to. 

So in other words, you did not learn a thing after getting scammed by this supposed Canadian chick and now you are the same exact thing with this supposed American chick??

I'll ask again, can you actually be this dumb?? Is it possible that you are really this naive and desperate and gullible?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

You haven't answered my earlier question - have you or have you not ever talked to her live on the phone or had a live video chat with her??

Yes or no?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just stop sending them money, you are also funding further crime with the money you give them. 

By all means keep chatting to these people, her/him/them/etc. You get someone to chat to, and you can waste their time too as long as you stop sending money.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> "She" is most likely using a VPN. I've used VPNs to make it look like I'm in other countries. It's easy to do.
> 
> Do you know what a sockpuppet is?
> 
> ...


No of course i will never reveal where i work to people online. same as I never give out my last name, or Facebook to anyone online.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

oldshirt said:


> You haven't answered my earlier question - have you or have you not ever talked to her live on the phone or *had a live video chat with her??*
> 
> Yes or no?


He did apparently. Hence a group or at best lone scammer.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> You haven't answered my earlier question - have you or have you not ever talked to her live on the phone or had a live video chat with her??
> 
> Yes or no?


I just saw her on a live web cam once in a chat room.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> He did apparently. Hence a group or at best lone scammer.


I'll put my money on a group. There is no way that's a woman in the chats he posted.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> No of course i will never reveal where i work to people online. same as I never give out my last name, or Facebook to anyone online.


Has she asked you where you work, what company?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> If you are only in chat, how can you ask her how Iowa is pronounced?


I mean as in the form of spelling it or writing.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> I just saw her on a live web cam once in a chat room.


Please understand that you are being scammed. She isn't who she says she is and is just after your money.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Have you sent her photos of yourself that are, well, compromising?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Just stop sending them money, you are also funding further crime with the money you give them.
> 
> By all means keep chatting to these people, her/him/them/etc. You get someone to chat to, and you can waste their time too as long as you stop sending money.


Good point. 

Some of these people are probably sex traffickers too. Send them enough money and they'll send some 14 year old from some village in El Salvador pretending to be the chick they're supposedly chatting with.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Has she asked you where you work, what company?


 No she didnt. she didnt ask for my last name or my FB either. 

I guess she didnt because she doesnt want me to ask her those.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Have you sent her photos of yourself that are, well, compromising?


I sent her photos of myself. what do you mean by compromising?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I mean as in the form of spelling it or writing.


The tone. Women are emotional creatures. There is zero emotion in those posts. Women usually talk too much. Men complain about it all the time.

Women complain all the time that men don't talk enough. Men tend to speak in sort, brief terms that lack emotion.

The person (or group of people) you are chatting with are emotionless. 

Saying that they are rooted in you is not emotional speech, It's terse and meaningless.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> I sent her photos of myself. what do you mean by compromising?


Naked or showing anything sexual


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> I guess she didnt because she doesnt want me to ask her those.


And why do you s'pose that is?? 

Is this how actual couple's and actual boyfriends and girlfriends interact??

I'm going to go back to another earlier question - why are you so lonely and desperate and why are you not interacting with real life flesh and blood people where you are?? What is it that is keeping you from interacting with real live people that you know in real life??


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Naked or showing anything sexual


I sent her some naked pics of myself but she didnt like it. she said its not cool and what if someone saw them on her phone.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Saying that they are rooted in you is not emotional speech, It's terse and meaningless.


It's also not part of a midwestern dialect or phrase in the midwest. 

My guess is that comes from someone for who english is not their native language.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Have you sent her photos of yourself that are, well, compromising?





willempelser562 said:


> I sent her some naked pics of myself but she didnt like it. *she said its not cool and what if someone saw them on her phone.*


Lol do it more


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

oldshirt said:


> It's also not part of a midwestern dialect or phrase in the midwest.
> 
> My guess is that comes from someone for who english is not their native language.


Russia or West Africa usually.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> And why do you s'pose that is??
> 
> Is this how actual couple's and actual boyfriends and girlfriends interact??
> 
> I'm going to go back to another earlier question - why are you so lonely and desperate and why are you not interacting with real life flesh and blood people where you are?? What is it that is keeping you from interacting with real live people that you know in real life??


I just do it online because its easier and im comfortable as opposed to do it outside in the real world, etc...

But if i get tired of her and that i dont see any value for me at all i will cut her off and block her as I blocked the other girl.

I blocked the other girl because despite me sending her money she still wouldnt flirt with me and stuff so I just cut her off and blocked her out of anger. When I wanted to cut her off she wanted me to delete all her photos from my phone otherwise she said she would call the police. lol


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> I just do it online because its easier and im comfortable as opposed to do it outside in the real world, etc...
> 
> But if i get tired of her and that i dont see any value for me at all i will cut her off and block her as I blocked the other girl.
> 
> I blocked the other girl because despite me sending her money she still wouldnt flirt with me and stuff so I just cut her off and blocked her out of anger. When I wanted to cut her off she wanted me to delete all her photos from my phone otherwise she said she would call the police. lol


Once you have been scammed once they give your name to others so they can scam you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> I just do it online because its easier and im comfortable as opposed to do it outside in the real world, etc...
> 
> But if i get tired of her and that i dont see any value for me at all i will cut her off and block her as I blocked the other girl.
> 
> I blocked the other girl because despite me sending her money she still wouldnt flirt with me and stuff so I just cut her off and blocked her out of anger. When I wanted to cut her off she wanted me to delete all her photos from my phone otherwise she said she would call the police. lol


So you sent money to the first one too and that one didn't even flirt with you?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> I just do it online because its easier and im comfortable as opposed to do it outside in the real world, etc...
> 
> But if i get tired of her and that i dont see any value for me at all i will cut her off and block her as I blocked the other girl.
> 
> I blocked the other girl because despite me sending her money she still wouldnt flirt with me and stuff so I just cut her off and blocked her out of anger. When I wanted to cut her off she wanted me to delete all her photos from my phone otherwise she said she would call the police. lol


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Dude, the next time she asks you for money to go buy corn or to go to a Hawkeyes game, just say “no”. See how quickly she stops texting you. You’ll have your answer.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@willempelser562 please check out local girls instead.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

MattMatt said:


> @willempelser562 please check out local girls instead.


I cant at the moment because of the Corona Virus and the MonkeyPox virus most people are staying at home in here.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Both of OP’s threads…


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

When it should be this:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> I cant at the moment because of the Corona Virus and the MonkeyPox virus most people are staying at home in here.


Really? The monkey pox virus? No one here seems bothered about that. Unless you are gay and/or sleep around it's not really an issue. Besides that it wont be that way for long.
You surely realize now that you are being scammed? I hope you stop sending money and stop the contact. The lady doesn't exist.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@willempelser562,

Are you working from home now because of COVID, etc.?

Do you live alone?

Do you have any extended family members?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> @willempelser562,
> 
> Are you working from home now because of COVID, etc.?
> 
> ...


Yes I have family. I work from home mostly.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> I cant at the moment because of the Corona Virus and the MonkeyPox virus most people are staying at home in here.


I was thinking of online dating but closer to home.

Incidentally in the UK there are no COVID restrictions and Monkey Pox is hardly spoken of.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

This is when I asked her what foods she normally eat.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Yes I have family. I work from home mostly.


Do you live alone?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Do you live alone?


yes


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Try contacting ladies within say an hour's drive from you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> yes


So, you have been isolated for months now due to working at home and COVID shutdown. Is that right?

Do you go out to stores to shop for your food and other needs?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> So, you have been isolated for months now due to working at home and COVID shutdown. Is that right?
> 
> Do you go out to stores to shop for your food and other needs?


i just order online.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> I cant at the moment because of the Corona Virus and the MonkeyPox virus most people are staying at home in here.


Thats fine, just hop on Bumble/Tinder/Hinge/CoffeeMeetsBagel and meet someone near you, you don't even have to meet them if in lockdown.

Who knows maybe you may even find a connection, over here in AUS we could nominate people for a singles bubble, how about you guys?

Either way you are spending thousands of dollars for scammers to flirt with you. *You can flirt with local girls for free. *

Just please stop spending money like this, only allow yourself to spend money on women you meet in person and actively dating physically.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> i just order online.


This makes me sad. You are clearly pretty isolated and largely friendless. Probably lonely as well. Just the sort of person scammers target. As we say in the UK they have your number. They know you will fall for their lies and stories every time and you already have twice now.
Please stop this.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Is this the same girl of the other thread?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

In Absentia said:


> Is this the same girl of the other thread?


no. different


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> no. different


I'm not sure why you are rejecting all the suggestions that you are dealing with a scammer? The spelling or use of Celsius don't matter because maybe she is not American, but all the rest sounds very fishy to me... I guess you'll find out when you stop sending money to her.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I'm not sure why you are rejecting all the suggestions that you are dealing with a scammer? The spelling or use of Celsius don't matter because maybe she is not American, but all the rest sounds very fishy to me... I guess you'll find out when you stop sending money to her.


I doubt he will do that. People who are being scammed cant always acknowledge that they are actually being scammed. Its really sad.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I doubt he will do that. People who are being scammed cant always acknowledge that they are actually being scammed. Its really sad.


My stepdad’s widowed sister gave 75k to a scammer she never met. She’s an intelligent woman, but she was isolated and lonely. Last I heard she is still communicating with them.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Just stop. Don't communicate with her/him/them any more.


^^^THIS^^^

Why are you wasting one second communicating with this individual?

It's a scam and you either:

1) realize that you've been played and move on
OR
2) know that you've been played (and despite knowing) you continue to engage with this person and to send them $ which is fine as it's YOUR life but please know that by doing so you're saying by your actions that you enjoy playing the role of the village idiot.

Your call....


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

sideways said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> Why are you wasting one second communicating with this individual?
> 
> ...


i wont be sending money anymore but i just keep the communication going.

I have above average intelligence


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> My stepdad’s widowed sister gave 75k to a scammer she never met. She’s an intelligent woman, but she was isolated and lonely. Last I heard she is still communicating with them.


But i have above average intelligence


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


But your emotions are bringing your intelligence level to zero. If you are very intelligent, you would see right through this scam. However, you are not getting out at all and you feel this is all you have so you are letting your emotions rule the day over intelligence.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

RebuildingMe said:


> My stepdad’s widowed sister gave 75k to a scammer she never met. She’s an intelligent woman, but she was isolated and lonely. Last I heard she is still communicating with them.


😑



willempelser562 said:


> i wont be sending money anymore but i just keep the communication going.
> 
> I have above average intelligence





willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


 If you say so

Yup just have fun and not spend money, to do so is funding and encouraging crime.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RebuildingMe said:


> My stepdad’s widowed sister gave 75k to a scammer she never met. She’s an intelligent woman, but she was isolated and lonely. Last I heard she is still communicating with them.


They groom people. It's dispicable. They take advantage of those who like the lady you mentioned are lonely.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> i wont be sending money anymore but i just keep the communication going.
> 
> I have above average intelligence


That's irrelevant. Very intelligent people can and have been scammed.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


With a few thousand spend on a virtual reality it sounds like your intelligence is on par with that virtual reality.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


Often times people with above average intelligence have issues functioning in society because they hyper develop the skills for using that intelligence and ignore developoing the skills needed to build good relationships with other humans.

In this life, emotional intelligence is often a better measure of a person's ability to function in society than intellectual intelligence.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

The red flags I see is her talking about how good she is in bed. Ew. “My ex never forgot me.” Which would imply she’s been in contact with this ex speaking about such things. Gross.

I too have been speaking to someone online, started as emailing, strictly platonic as I’m coming out of a marriage and my LH passing-of suicide. This man has been nothing but kind, a listening ear and voice of reason through everything that has gone on.

That being said, I’ve spoken with him through texting after about 3 months of emailing and now we call each other too from time to time. He loves 1000 miles away, so although we’d like to meet up, it isn’t something easy. I’m planning on taking a trip to see him and go to a concert together in the fall. He’s planning a trip down this way to me.

Tell us again why you’re so hung up on someone who is clearly full of themselves and is refusing phone calls??


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Come on now. This really feels like you’re wasting valuable ushers on this site when you’re posting stuff like this too. It’s the same answers as before. You’re not going to find the answer you want here, only truth.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> I do have her number. we chat thru WhatsApp. But that she doesnt like to talk on the phone.


She’s a scammer. She may not even speak your language. 9months if texting and no date?
That’s just dumb. She’s “rooted” to you and you haven’t even met. Nonsense.

ok, I’ll go ahead and ask. How much money have you sent her already?
Does she need money to come see you?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


Good. You're in the right place. Everyone here is, as well. We're all above average.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

willempelser562 said:


> But i have above average intelligence


Some of the smartest people when it comes to physics and mathematics and electronic engineering have absolutely zero sense when it comes to interacting with other people. 

Physics/mathematics/scientific intelligence and interpersonal intelligence are two completely different things. One is often at the expense of others. 

One of my best friends is a computer engineer that has absolutely zero common sense when it comes to women. One time after another one of his lady friends (flesh and blood) turned his life into dumpster fire, I told him not to do anything with any women unless I or his sister or one of his other normal friends reviewed everything and gave him the go ahead. 

He of course scoffed at that suggestion and within months had picked up some foreign chick at the airport after he flew her to be with him and right now he is right back in the middle of that dumpster fire getting burned to a crisp again. 

Only this time he has alienated all the rest of his friends and family so no one is coming to his rescue with fire extinguishers this time.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> She’s a scammer. She may not even speak your language. 9months if texting and no date?
> That’s just dumb. She’s “rooted” to you and you haven’t even met. Nonsense.
> 
> ok, I’ll go ahead and ask. How much money have you sent her already?
> Does she need money to come see you?


she has money problems. She said she is dying to see me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> she has money problems. She said she is dying to see me.
> 
> View attachment 89180
> View attachment 89181


Does she claim to have been born and raised in the USA?


"Im dying to see you" means nothing. She is working you to get you to send her money to buy tickets. And then I doubt she will ever buy the tickets.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Scam! if this was a real person you shouldn't want her. Block the number. Lots of scammers out there


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> she has money problems. She said she is dying to see me.
> 
> View attachment 89180
> View attachment 89181


I think the two of you have something really special. Keep talking to her. She's "dying to see you". 😱


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Does she claim to have been born and raised in the USA?
> 
> 
> "Im dying to see you" means nothing. She is working you to get you to send her money to buy tickets. And then I doubt she will ever buy the tickets.


yes she is borned in US.

This is her. I have many pics of her. more than 10 pics. Also they are not public pics.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Oh boy. The more you post, the more convincing it is that you are getting fleeced out of your money.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> yes she is borned in US.
> 
> This is her. I have many pics of her. more than 10 pics. Also they are not public pics.
> View attachment 89188
> ...


Oh boy, are you ever being scammed. There is no way that any young woman that good looking needs to be online chatting it up with some guy half the globe away from her. All she has to do is to walk into any club in town and she will have guys who want to date her all over her. If she's in college, there are plenty of guys in her college just hoping they get a chance with her.

Get real.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> yes she is borned in US.
> 
> This is her. I have many pics of her. more than 10 pics. Also they are not public pics.
> View attachment 89188
> ...


Scammers use pictures they get off the internet. That picture isn't her it's someone else. You are almost certainly talking to a guy from Nigeria or Russia.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> she has money problems. She said she is dying to see me.
> 
> View attachment 89180
> View attachment 89181


If she was she would be talking to you on face time or the phone. She would have come to visit. The only thing she/he wants from you is your money.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

I think him mentioning being above average might be a clue.

I will provide a possible explenation.
I am writing on my phone, so there'll be a lot of spelling and grammar errors and it is going to be long, but maybe worth for OP. Sorry!



EleGirl said:


> Often times people with above average intelligence have issues functioning in society because they hyper develop the skills for using that intelligence and ignore developoing the skills needed to build good relationships with other humans.
> 
> In this life, emotional intelligence is often a better measure of a person's ability to function in society than intellectual intelligence.


No, no, no. That's nonsense. I hate when people say this.
But I believed the same and this myth is why a lot of people don't know they're gifted.

I have a *very high IQ and also a very high EQ *and therefore good social skills.
What do people think forensic profilers are? High IQ people with high EQ...

*One comes with the other*, unless someone has certain personality traits or issues that makes them socialy akward or less skilled socialy. *But with or without high IQ such person would be like that.*

Being above average doesn't mean you're better in everything but your more likely to end up lonely.

high IQ is about finding solutions and logical correlations in the world around you and inside of yourself, but it doesn't make one a fortune teller and hence intelligence doesn't prevent from making mistakes or bad decisions. But high IQ means you learn better and more from your mistakes. but afterwards!

High IQ also means you're less likely to believe what your gut is telling you and you're highly underestimating your mental abilities or capabilites. Hence, gifted people are more often very insecure and feel stupid.

So, people don't get upset if someone says he or she is gifted. The're usually kind and sensitive people and a lot hide becaise of fear being hated 

Being gifted means being very sensitive.
High IQ people mostly suffer from seeing all those humans behaving badly and unfair. Social justice is very important to high IQ people, because justice is logic and we love everything that is logic and get stressed by things rhat aren't logic.

Many people don't act logically or aren't even able to understand simple logic. At least from the perspective of a gifted person. It is stressful to them.

High intelligent people also cheat and lie less in their relationship compared to normal people for example.
So don't get fooled to believe anyone who isn't a social butterfly is worse or has lower social skills.

Look at all those people cheating their partners. It is like observing monkeys reading about cheaters... at least to me... the point is higher IQ means also having higher social standards. Unless the person has dark personality traits. But that's the same with all humans no matter how high their IQ is.

This and a few things more makes high IQ people less driven to normal people and vice versa.
High IQ therefore makes those people more likely to end up depressed and socialy isolate themselves as they feel lonely among (and stressed by) most people around them.

An average person could compare it to being around children. Imagine most people around you think and behave like little kids. They still like and watch kids TV and entertainment shows while you grew out of watching them long ago.
And then you're supposed to hang out with those peaople. How???

This is how gifted people feel and it gets worse with age.

An other example are processors. Gidted people habe have high speed processor in their head.
But even if two processore habe similar speed, it doesn't mean they're the same or compatible.

On the market the're more average processors.
Finding here two equal or compatible processors is therefore easier, because there are more available.

Maybe it makes the issue of higher intelligence and OPs potential problem more clear to all those who consider themselves normal and lucky or even better.

High IQ increases the chances of feeling lonely. But when a high IQ person meets and interacts with other high IQ person all this disapears for that moment. It's like magic. 

And now imagine it is someone who you could have a relationship and sex with! You'll stick to it desperately! That might be OP issue and explains why bright people can become victimes of scammers too.

Just to make clear, being above average doesn't mean you're a social criple or a freak. Sheldon Cooper is an annoying example of toxic stereotypes of gifted people, but this charector doesn't reflect the reality. He is simply what people like to see, to feel better about not being gifted.

There are plenty of high IQ people who do not stick out. They live among normal people and pretend to be normal. They're invisible to most therefore.

*OP I didn't believe you were serious previously. I may owe you an excuse.*

If you're gifted or anywere above average, you might be experiencing lonelyness stronger then other people.

Meeting or talking to someone who suddenly understands what you're saying or is willing to keep communicating with you might be refreshing.

And now it is someone of your prefered gender or at least someone who pretends to be.
Bur you've to consider scammers being like you high ibtelligent people. It takes more then average intilligence to be a professional scammer.
Especially therefore it is easy for a professional scammer to keep up with the way you're thinking as intelligent person.

Maybe due to your lack of possibilities to find soneone through normal social life, you are now so in need you prefer believing a lie.
Addmitting she isn't real would mean going back to an even darker place emotionally.

But you need to be brave and face your fear and 'this darkness'. It won't last forever. 

You're clever. You should know life is too short chasing something so far that might not be real at the end. Don't waste your time.

I believe you're clever. You're keeping this forum up for several pages, but you hardly say anything to be honest.

If you're victim of a scammer you're most likely a gifted person with good charecter traits. But the scammer a gifted person with dark traits...

That's all I can say.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

And OP seek psychological support, if you're lonely and feel unable to get out of this on your own.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Often times people with above average intelligence have issues functioning in society because they hyper develop the skills for using that intelligence and ignore developoing the skills needed to build good relationships with other humans.
> 
> In this life, emotional intelligence is often a better measure of a person's ability to function in society than intellectual intelligence.





elliblue said:


> I think him mentioning being above average might be a clue.
> 
> I will provide a possible explenation.
> I am writing on my phone, so there'll be a lot of spelling and grammar errors and it is going to be long, but maybe worth for OP. Sorry!
> ...


You seem to have completely misunderstood what I said in that post. I did not say that all high IQ people have how EQ. I said that "often times", "Often times" means "some". The OP seems to think that having a high IQ is all it takes.

I too have a very high IQ and a very high EQ. My entire very large family fall into this group of people. I get it. The OP clearly has might have a high IQ, but also seems to have a very low EQ. He needs to realize that so he can address the issue.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> You seem to have completely misunderstood what I said in that post. I did not say that all high IQ people have how EQ. I said that "often times", "Often times" means "some". The OP seems to think that having a high IQ is all it takes.
> 
> I too have a very high IQ and a very high EQ. My entire very large family fall into this group of people. I get it. The OP clearly has might have a high IQ, but also seems to have a very low EQ. He needs to realize that so he can address the issue.


What about those who do long distance relationships via online dating? 

what if someone wants to do a long distance relationship?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> What about those who do long distance relationships via online dating?
> 
> what if someone wants to do a long distance relationship?


You do so while protecting yourself from blindingly obvious romance scammers like this girl you are sending thousands of dollars to when you don't even know her last name. I met my GF online initially and started out in an LDR. Before I met her, I avoided plenty of people like this girl you have decided to send money to. Anyone online who asks for your money is scamming you, period.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> What about those who do long distance relationships via online dating?
> 
> what if someone wants to do a long distance relationship?


It can be done if the person isnt a scammer which yours is. The lady you think you know doesn't exist.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> You seem to have completely misunderstood what I said in that post. I did not say that all high IQ people have how EQ. I said that "often times", "Often times" means "some". The OP seems to think that having a high IQ is all it takes.
> 
> I too have a very high IQ and a very high EQ. My entire very large family fall into this group of people. I get it. The OP clearly has might have a high IQ, but also seems to have a very low EQ. He needs to realize that so he can address the issue.


I can only go by the three high IQ people I've encountered in my lifetime. One was the school **** who I didn't know well, but she scored super high in IQ, stunning the entire school. She told me she was on acid when she tested. 

The other two were in my close friend circle for decades. One was bipolar and narcissistic (diagnosed as such), the most social person I've ever known, but I think she pretended to have more empathy than she really had. Still she was more of a warm shoulder than a cold one. 

The other had a top security clearance (and very early work with computers, worked on and owned early prototypes of computers, had a stint as punk rocker, was obsessive-compulsive, also stalked women instead of just talking to them, which was troublesome, because he was so high tech. He had no clue about human nature, was just the analytical type. But in the end, in his late 30s, he found his wife and been together ever since.

So yeah, I agree that one type can have a deficit of the other type, IQ and EQ, and as usual, a good balance is usually optimal no matter what the subject.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> You seem to have completely misunderstood what I said in that post. I did not say that all high IQ people have how EQ. I said that "often times", "Often times" means "some". The OP seems to think that having a high IQ is all it takes. I too have a very high IQ and a very high EQ. My entire very large family fall into this group of people. I get it. The OP clearly has might have a high IQ, but also seems to have a very low EQ. He needs to realize that so he can address the issue.


 Don't worry or be mad with me. I did understand what you meant actually. It was just too much to mention and I was very emotional. I realised you did say something like 'very often'. I understood you didn't mean all of them and I did appreciate this. 

I also wanted to highlight the fact you did, but then I got lost trying to explain my opinion  It's all good. I don't believe I know the whole truth. I just think, that there is more in the dark about high IQ many people do believe to know. The number of people unknown to be gifted and who never figure out due to not being that typical stereotype or even being told being stupid (I know some of those) is still too high. Your answer was rather differentiated. I realised that you weren't seeing things in such simplistic ways as others.

Sorry, if I didn't managed to make this clear. I just tend to get lost in long explenations and some information and oppinions of mine might get lost. I even tried to adapt my answer to your answer after rereading your post... but I got lost in the heat. Forgive me!   

Every gifted person is different and I did also believe like you that gifted may specialise in certain things instead of social competence. But this is also exactly why it took me so long to realise I am gifted and once I understood and accepted that I am like those people, it changed my perception of it. 

And maybe I got lost viewing or expleining things in a certain way. Every gifted is different and there are different reasons why we are gifted. We aren't all the same. And there surely are gifted who do as you say and as I also suspect till today. I still take this possibility into consideration. It is just logic and would make too much sense to exclude this option. But I don't know. I am just human. 

To me at the point of answering, I think it was just too important to avoid making people think it is always like that. Ok, I stop know. But I get what you said and agree with you. I am sure you'll get what I say


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

elliblue said:


> Don't worry or be mad with me. I did understand what you meant actually. It was just too much to mention and I was very emotional. I realised you did say something like 'very often'. I understood you didn't mean all of them and I did appreciate this.
> 
> I also wanted to highlight the fact you did, but then I got lost trying to explain my opinion  It's all good. I don't believe I know the whole truth. I just think, that there is more in the dark about high IQ many people do believe to know. The number of people unknown to be gifted and who never figure out due to not being that typical stereotype or even being told being stupid (I know some of those) is still too high. Your answer was rather differentiated. I realised that you weren't seeing things in such simplistic ways as others.
> 
> ...


its fine. you can have your input in here as much as you want


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> What about those who do long distance relationships via online dating?
> 
> what if someone wants to do a long distance relationship?


You came here for what?
You don't listen to any of the advice given to you.

In your mind you have a relationship with this scam artist?

Long distance relationship? 😱

Yes have at it.
I think this is true love.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

There is this pic as well


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

willempelser562 said:


> There is this pic as well
> View attachment 89232


That's not even the same girl 🤣


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> There is this pic as well
> View attachment 89232





Enigma32 said:


> That's not even the same girl 🤣


Hahahahahahahhaa


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> There is this pic as well
> View attachment 89232


Not even the same woman, lol. Are you the absolute stupidest person on the planet or maybe something else?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> That's not even the same girl 🤣


Very typical girl seen in the Iowa cornfields 😂


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> There is this pic as well
> View attachment 89232


This photo is of a completely different woman.

There is also an outlet in that photo does not look like one that is used in the USA.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> This photo is of a completely different woman.
> 
> There is also an outlet in that photo does not look like one that is used in the USA.
> View attachment 89242


oh, i couldnt tell because it was taken from far away.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> There is this pic as well
> View attachment 89232


Can't you tell that this isn't the person you are talking to? That this is a scam? They are lying to you daily to get money. You are being SCAMMED.
As others have said the photos arent even of the same person. Even the scammers got confused about what photos they sent to who. 

This is probably a west African man who is sitting in some seedy internet cafe in Nigeria enjoying the money you are sending him.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

I agree it's not the same person in photos. Have you tried doing image reverse? You are being used for money sadly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> oh, i couldnt tell because it was taken from far away.


🤦‍♂️


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> oh, i couldnt tell because it was taken from far away.


I found that newest photo on 3 sites. I just used google image search. Basically, I spent less than 5 minutes to find out that the image is just of some random female downloaded from the internet. There were other sites that looked like porn sites but the links to the actual photo are now dead.

Pinterest What a rich babe, cute little body 
Wet latinas 4

Odisea on Facebook

Solteros & Solteras... - Solteros & Solteras Guayaquil/Ecuador (facebook.com)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> I found that newest photo on 3 sites. I just used google image search. Basically, I spent less than 5 minutes to find out that the image is just of some random female downloaded from the internet. There were other sites that looked like porn sites but the links to the actual photo are now dead.
> 
> Pinterest What a rich babe, cute little body
> Wet latinas 4
> ...


I did suggest he used image searching. Its pretty clear its not the person he thinks he is talking to.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

OP please answer this question. 

You realize the pics are NOT the same girl, right?

Please answer this additional question. 

You realize you're being played, correct?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

sideways said:


> OP please answer this question.
> 
> You realize the pics are NOT the same girl, right?
> 
> ...


Two different women chatting to me pretending to be one person?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> I found that newest photo on 3 sites. I just used google image search. Basically, I spent less than 5 minutes to find out that the image is just of some random female downloaded from the internet. There were other sites that looked like porn sites but the links to the actual photo are now dead.
> 
> Pinterest What a rich babe, cute little body
> Wet latinas 4
> ...


Holy crap, so his Iowa girl is also famous!


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

please guys, im desparate. lets write off those photos i sent. im trying to meet another girl online.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> please guys, im desparate. lets write off those photos i sent. im trying to meet another girl online.


Please no more money. Please just get on the swipe apps and flirt with local girls instead of 'girls' across the other side of the world, have you even tried?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> please guys, im desparate. lets write off those photos i sent. im trying to meet another girl online.


Your money will be better spent on a prostitute. At least that way you will actually get something out of the "relationship".


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Your money will be better spent on a prostitute. At least that way you will actually get something out of the "relationship".


you mean like this site _ {link to prostitute site redacted}_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's if you want to bang someone who has had like 50 guys inside her within the last 24 hours. 🤦‍♂️

Just flirt with local girls. Be a sugar daddy if you want and cough out the cash but at least get some bang for your buck.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> you mean like this site_ {link to prostitute site redacted}_


Yes, perfect.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know whether to facepalm or laugh at this point.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> you mean like this site {redacted}


Don't post links to porn and prostitute sites.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> you mean like this site _ {link to prostitute site redacted}_


Have you ever had a long-term relationship with a woman? If so, how long was it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> please guys, im desparate. lets write off those photos i sent. im trying to meet another girl online.


How is the next one going to be different than the last two?

Meet women, (not girls), who live near you so you can meet them in person after a short online exchange.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> How is the next one going to be different than the last two?


At least the pics may be different 😅


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Have you ever had a long-term relationship with a woman? If so, how long was it?


no. i never had a relationship in real life. i am an introvert.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> no. i never had a relationship in real life. i am an introvert.


I'm also an introvert so that is no excuse  

Again, have you even tried the apps I suggested?


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> please guys, im desparate. lets write off those photos i sent. im trying to meet another girl online.


A good way to get their attention is to offer to send them $ to help pay their bills.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Willem I hope you know I'm kidding


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

im chatting with someone locally. But what does it mean when you are being called a "daddy"?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG progress! 🤗 

Also for the sake of their privacy you don't have to post their messages and photo on a public forum ya know.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It could just the way the people around her talk.

Or she could see you as an older man.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> It could just the way the people around her talk.
> 
> Or she could see you as an older man.


maybe because i am like 37 and she is like 22 or something


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

willempelser562 said:


> maybe because i am like 37 and she is like 22 or something


Yep... that one...


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> maybe because i am like 37 and she is like 22 or something


 no the person behind the profile wants you to feel big and powerful , the more they feed you ego the more they will get from you , you are been milked daddy 
ho daddy if you would only put a stop to it but daddy it is your life and if you are happy we can not stop you, 

I have a friend his weakness is for women in tights the shorter the skirt the better he likes it 
he is on many forums where the people on them are stocking and tight /Pantyhose mad , 
THE MODEL HE DREAMS of is from Romania , it seems she is part of a sex trafficking ring , but my friend can only see what he wants to see , he paid 3000 euro plus paid for the flight for the girl and her so called husband , for her escort services , he was happy after even though he only got a BJ 

so what do you think she wants from you in the long run


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> no the person behind the profile wants you to feel big and powerful , the more they feed you ego the more they will get from you , you are been milked daddy
> ho daddy if you would only put a stop to it but daddy it is your life and if you are happy we can not stop you,
> 
> I have a friend his weakness is for women in tights the shorter the skirt the better he likes it
> ...


if by "daddy" would mean as i command or do anything i want, this makes me happy.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> if by "daddy" would mean as i command or do anything i want, this makes me happy.


 do you think you are been played by this person , or do you think the person is willing to meet up with you ,


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

daddy in the couple is a word of endearment mostly , sometimes it is used as a word of respect, in the BDSM world sorry I can't say more about that as it is not my thing , 

If you don't know why someone is calling you daddy it is saying you are not into them as much as they say they are in to you


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> do you think you are been played by this person , or do you think the person is willing to meet up with you ,


i am not sure, but if i can take the pleasure out of it im good.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> daddy in the couple is a word of endearment mostly , sometimes it is used as a word of respect, in the BDSM world sorry I can't say more about that as it is not my thing ,
> 
> If you don't know why someone is calling you daddy it is saying you are not into them as much as they say they are in to you


so daddy is this case for me would be BDSM?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> i am not sure, but if i can take the pleasure out of it im good.


how far away are they from you


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> so daddy is this case for me would be BDSM?


 i can't say I don't know what is in her mind 
I don't know what she is looking for , if she is into that dom and slave thing ,


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> how far away are they from you


in a different city


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> i can't say I don't know what is in her mind
> I don't know what she is looking for , if she is into that dom and slave thing ,


you know i would like to tell her How would she like me to massage her. Would she allow me to give her a hot massage. and what would she wear when i massage her. I want to tell her these.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

that is not a full response to my question in some areas one town can run into the next , I have seen some that are only a short distance 


willempelser562 said:


> in a different city


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> that is not a full response to my question in some areas one town can run into the next , I have seen some that are only a short distance


4 hours drive


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> you know i would like to tell her How would she like me to massage her. Would she allow me to give her a hot massage. and what would she wear when i massage her. I want to tell her these.





willempelser562 said:


> 4 hours drive


so why are you here what can we do , as this topic seems to be going no where 
you need to be more clear with what you want


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> so why are you here what can we do , as this topic seems to be going no where
> you need to be more clear with what you want


You put an idea into my head when you mentioned "BDSM". I am interested in it now.

I would like to dominate, because BDSM is about dominance, submission, control. This is the key.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

if i want to bring up BDSM with her in the chat, how should i ask her? that if we can do BDSM or does she mind to do BDSM? is it the right way to ask?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> if i want to bring up BDSM with her in the chat, how should i ask her? that if we can do BDSM or does she mind to do BDSM? is it the right way to ask?


 as I said I can't help you with that , AND we are more about marriage than on line relationships ,


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

Why the interest in someone online that's just f**cking with you? I get the introvert part, but nothing beats a RL connection.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> if i want to bring up BDSM with her in the chat, how should i ask her? that if we can do BDSM or does she mind to do BDSM? is it the right way to ask?


Please meet her first.

You are not even close to being intimate with her yet to be able to discuss such a thing.


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> i been chatting to a girl online and these are some of the her chats to me
> 
> she says she is "rooted" to me or for me. But when i ask her if i can call her she wouldnt want me to call her. She says she is shy. She just likes to text for now until we meet up physically.
> 
> ...


Do do anyone line dating socialize naturally


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> if i want to bring up BDSM with her in the chat, how should i ask her? that if we can do BDSM or does she mind to do BDSM? is it the right way to ask?


Arrange a phone call or facetime chat. Then arrange to meet her. If she says no then she is another scammer.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Arrange a phone call or facetime chat. Then arrange to meet her. If she says no then she is another scammer.


all I wish to add to that is if she has not time or tries to put it off tell her you can wait


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> maybe because i am like 37 and she is like 22 or something


Yep, you are too old for her. Her father is probably your age.

Try to find a woman your own age.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> you know i would like to tell her How would she like me to massage her. Would she allow me to give her a hot massage. and what would she wear when i massage her. I want to tell her these.


Are you serious? You say that you are 37 but have never had a real-life relationship with a woman.

Ask her to have a live chat (like zoom or whatever live chat tool you use). Then ask her to meet you halfway between her town and your town for dinner.

Better yet, stop chatting with this woman. She claims to live 4 hours from her. She probably also lives in Nigeria... it's highly unlikely the person behind that account is who she says she is.

Start chatting with women closer to your age who live in your town. Then after only a few chats online, have a video chat with the women. And then ask her to meet you for coffee, drinks, or some real low-key date. Get the relationship off internet 'dating' as soon as possible. 

The idea of meeting someone online is to meet someone to have a relationship within your real life, if person. If the relationship is all online, you are being scammed.

I have to be honest here. It's very hard to believe that you are for real... that an educated 47-year-old man is this inept.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Stop searching for online sex. That’s what porn is for and it’s free. Meet some quality, real women. Don’t start asking for naked pictures and BDSM from the word go. You are only going to meet people that are looking to rob you blind.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Are you serious? You say that you are 37 but have never had a real-life relationship with a woman.
> 
> Ask her to have a live chat (like zoom or whatever live chat tool you use). Then ask her to meet you halfway between her town and your town for dinner.
> 
> ...


no she is from here. we did a live chat and stuff.

i asked her to take a pic from outside where she lives to test her commitment, she didnt say no she said she will do it today, but she didnt. then again i asked her and she said tomorow, but still nothing. what does this mean? is it because she is just lazy?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> no she is from here. we did a live chat and stuff.
> 
> i asked her to take a pic from outside where she lives to test her commitment, she didnt say no she said she will do it today, but she didnt. then again i asked her and she said tomorow, but still nothing. what does this mean? is it because she is just lazy?


Which app are you using?

Local means driving distance mate. Not 4 hours away.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> no she is from here. we did a live chat and stuff.
> 
> i asked her to take a pic from outside where she lives to test her commitment, she didnt say no she said she will do it today, but she didnt. then again i asked her and she said tomorow, but still nothing. what does this mean? is it because she is just lazy?


No it's becatse she doesn't really live there.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> no she is from here. we did a live chat and stuff.
> 
> i asked her to take a pic from outside where she lives to test her commitment, she didnt say no she said she will do it today, but she didnt. then again i asked her and she said tomorow, but still nothing. what does this mean? is it because she is just lazy?


She is probably looking on Google for an appropriate pic to send you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> no she is from here. we did a live chat and stuff.
> 
> i asked her to take a pic from outside where she lives to test her commitment, she didnt say no she said she will do it today, but she didnt. then again i asked her and she said tomorow, but still nothing. what does this mean? is it because she is just lazy?


No, it does not mean that she's lazy. It means that she does not want to show you what the area around her home looks like. It could also mean that she's looking for a photo from the city she claims to live in to show on a green screen.

Your behavior basically is just begging to get you scammed.

Do you realize that a 22-year-old on a dating/chat site has a LOT of younger, very eligible men going after her? A 22-year-old would have no reason to try hook up with an older guy except to take advantage of him.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> No, it does not mean that she's lazy. It means that she does not want to show you what the area around her home looks like. It could also mean that she's looking for a photo from the city she claims to live in to show on a green screen.
> 
> Your behavior basically is just begging to get you scammed.
> 
> Do you realize that a 22-year-old on a dating/chat site has a LOT of younger, very eligible men going after her? A 22-year-old would have no reason to try hook up with an older guy except to take advantage of him.


when you say maybe she doesnt wanna show around the area where she lives, would this be for security or privacy reasons?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> No, it does not mean that she's lazy. It means that she does not want to show you what the area around her home looks like. It could also mean that she's looking for a photo from the city she claims to live in to show on a green screen.
> 
> Your behavior basically is just begging to get you scammed.
> 
> Do you realize that a 22-year-old on a dating/chat site has a LOT of younger, very eligible men going after her? A 22-year-old would have no reason to try hook up with an older guy except to take advantage of him.


Well, my ex was 14 years younger and my current squeeze is 10 years younger so 

OP's problem is not the age differences, he just doesn't know what he's doing! 🤦‍♂️

@willempelser562 Again what app are you even using that you ended up with someone 4 hrs away instead of 30 mins drive?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Well, my ex was 14 years younger and my current squeeze is 10 years younger so
> 
> OP's problem is not the age differences, he just doesn't know what he's doing! 🤦‍♂️
> 
> @willempelser562 Again what app are you even using that you ended up with someone 4 hrs away instead of 30 mins drive?


im using an app called Lovely


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> im using an app called Lovely


Well, never tried those ones. But don't you have a distance limiter? Does the app even have filters? If not start with Bumble and see how you go.
Also, this is from the Lovely App review page:


















Note: All dating apps have scams. All of them. Don't give money - ever.

Or do you actually *WANT* the distance? Then forget local girls and keep doing what you were doing, just stop spending money on scams.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Well, never tried those ones. But don't you have a distance limiter? Does the app even have filters? If not start with Bumble and see how you go.
> Also, this is from the Lovely App review page:
> View attachment 89344
> 
> ...


yeah im careful, wont send money.

but what does it mean when you ask someone to take a photo from outside of their house and they say they will do it today, tomorrow but they dont and you have to remind them again and again? if they dont want to do that they can simply say no. right?

is it could be they are afraid they dont want to get found out where they live? or they are forgetful , lazy?

I am talking about legit people, who live in here. this kind of scenario.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

OP one thing you can ask is they take a photo with your name written on a piece of paper they’re holding.

I think it would be a shame if you actually got scammed!

I hope you can find a real 20 year old BSDM devotee who is looking for a late 30s completely inexperienced daddy to listen to!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> yeah im careful, wont send money.
> 
> but what does it mean when you ask someone to take a photo from outside of their house and they say they will do it today, tomorrow but they dont and you have to remind them again and again? if they dont want to do that they can simply say no. right?
> 
> ...


How do you know they are legit?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> I hope you can find a real 20 year old BSDM devotee who is looking for a late 30s completely inexperienced daddy to listen to!


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> How do you know they are legit?


she is. lets say they are legit.

in that case what does it mean as per my above comment?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> she is. lets say they are legit.
> 
> in that case what does it mean as per my above comment?


Let's assume they aren't legit until they can prove otherwise.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Let's assume they aren't legit until they can prove otherwise.


can you please reply to my question


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> can you please reply to my question


No, because that question relates to a fantasy where this woman is legit an not a scammer.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No, because that question relates to a fantasy where this woman is legit an not a scammer.


its not fantasy.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> its not fantasy.


It is, a sexy 22 year old calling you daddy has no interest in you, other than your wallet.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Well, my ex was 14 years younger and my current squeeze is 10 years younger so
> 
> OP's problem is not the age differences, he just doesn't know what he's doing! 🤦‍♂️


And how did you meet them? Did you meet them online? I think it's very different to meet someone in real life and fall for them. 


RandomDude said:


> @willempelser562 Again what app are you even using that you ended up with someone 4 hrs away instead of 30 mins drive?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> And how did you meet them? Did you meet them online? I think it's very different to meet someone in real life and fall for them.


My ex was an organic encounter via passing a love note, and my current 'lover' was online with the meet up date arranged _within the hour_ of matching for the first time.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> its not fantasy.


How many times do you want to be scammed before you'll listen to us?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> And how did you meet them? Did you meet them online? I think it's very different to meet someone in real life and fall for them.


online for now. but can you please shed some light into my question where i asked regarding taking a pic out of the house, in the scenario when the other person is legit?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> My ex was an organic encounter via passing a love note, and my current 'lover' was online with the meet up date arranged _within the hour_ of matching for the first time.


Both were based on the personal contact. Yea with your current lady, it started out online, but she got to know you and liked you right from the start if I recall your posts about this.

The OP's whole thing to about purely online relationships. He says he's never had a relationship with a woman in real life, you know where they actually get to sit down in person and talk, touch each other.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> Both were based on the personal contact. Yea with your current lady, it started out online, but she got to know you and liked you right from the start if I recall your posts about this.
> 
> The OP's whole thing to about purely online relationships. He says he's never had a relationship with a woman in real life, you know where they actually get to sit down in person and talk, touch each other.


Yes I'm trying to get him to talk to women a little closer than 4 hrs drive away too  



willempelser562 said:


> online for now. but can you please shed some light into my question where i asked regarding taking a pic out of the house, in the scenario when the other person is legit?


It's a simple answer, she's *not* legit


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Yes I'm trying to get him to talk to women a little closer than 4 hrs drive away too
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple answer, she's *not* legit


ok. but IF the other person is legit, taking a pic out of their house would breach their privacy or it shouldnt?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> ok. but IF the other person is legit, taking a pic out of their house would breach their privacy or it shouldnt?


Depends what's on the background.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> online for now. but can you please shed some light into my question where i asked regarding taking a pic out of the house, in the scenario when the other person is legit?


When she was video chatting with you, was she using a desktop computer? Or was she using something that she can walk around with like a laptop, a pad, a cell phone? She's 22. She was mostly likely on a device that she could walk about with. So, all she had to do was get up and walk outside. Lazy? No. She did not want you to see what 'outside her home' looks like. And this is most likely because it does not look like NZ.

Or maybe she's annoyed at you asking her to prove that she lives in NZ. But if this is the case, she would most likely not speak to you again.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Depends what's on the background.


when i asked she said she will show me the front yard of their home like 2 days ago.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

OP, serious question…do you ever leave your house? How many times a week do you get outside? Do you own a car? Do you own a house or do you rent?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you guys still chatting on the app or did you progress to SMS / whatsapp?



willempelser562 said:


> when i asked she said she will show me the front yard of their home like 2 days ago.


Exactly, she's not legit.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Are you guys still chatting on the app or did you progress to SMS / whatsapp?
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, she's not legit.


WhatsApp. but when i tried to call her mobile number i couldnt connect or dial that number at all. Also when I tried to send a SMS i got a failed to send message. But that number is the same number that i chat with her on WhatsApp. does it mean the number is not a real number or something?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> OP, serious question…do you ever leave your house? How many times a week do you get outside? Do you own a car? Do you own a house or do you rent?


i work from home. i dont go out much. i order groceries mostly online too,


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> WhatsApp. but when i tried to call her mobile number i couldnt connect or dial that number at all. Also when I tried to send a SMS i got a failed to send message. But that number is the same number that i chat with her on WhatsApp. does it mean the number is not a real number or something?


Let me guess, she gave you some excuse to get off the main app and you bought it?

Definite scammer.

The reason they do this is so they can't be reported as quickly on the main app so they get more marks.

If she asks for your whatsapp within moments of meeting you, she's a scammer.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Let me guess, she gave you some excuse to get off the main app and you bought it?
> 
> Definite scammer.
> 
> ...


if the person is using a virtual mobile number from apps like Textnow, can you still call that number directly or SMS it or it wouldnt work?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

willempelser562 said:


> if the person is using a virtual mobile number from apps like Textnow, can you still call that number directly or SMS it or it wouldnt work?


I've never bothered wasting my time with scammers to go that far. You still reckon she's legit?

I think I'll let you find out the hard way this time.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

she texted me with this when i asked her again about the pic from outside of her house


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> she texted me with this when i asked her again about the pic from outside of her house
> View attachment 89356


Lies and more lies


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> she texted me with this when i asked her again about the pic from outside of her house
> View attachment 89356


Just stop already. This is so ridiculous.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I’ve learned you can’t help people that don’t help themselves. Sadly, this is not going to end anytime soon.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Just stop already. This is so ridiculous.


i should have empathized that she is sick instead of keep asking her. my fault.. i shouldnt have asked. now she is upset with me.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> i should have empathized that she is sick instead of keep asking her. my fault.. i shouldnt have asked. now she is upset with me.


What you shouldn't do is be such a gullible fool.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> What you shouldn't do is be such a gullible fool.


i just came to know that she is having period cramps


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> i just came to know that she is having period cramps


No, she isn't


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No, she isn't


I think it’s a lost cause brother.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> i should have empathized that she is sick instead of keep asking her. my fault.. i shouldnt have asked. now she is upset with me.


you keep turning things to try make her look normal or real , I am so sorry for you that you can not see that there is something wrong , 
the best advice I can give you is to today or tomorrow go see her , it will put all your questions to rest ,


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

frenchpaddy said:


> you keep turning things to try make her look normal or real , I am so sorry for you that you can not see that there is something wrong ,
> the best advice I can give you is to today or tomorrow go see her , it will put all your questions to rest ,


maybe i have obsessive compulsive disorder and/or Obssessive Love Disorder?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> maybe i have obsessive compulsive disorder and/or Obssessive Love Disorder?


Yes, that's it!


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

I couldn't get through 17 pages of this thread! Too much effort for very little reward. Let that sink in.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> i just came to know that she is having period cramps


You don't think about going to the hospital with period cramps. She is LYING 🤥


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

After being scammed twice you still haven't leant anything.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> i should have empathized that she is sick instead of keep asking her. my fault.. i shouldnt have asked. now she is upset with me.


If what you have been telling us is true, then you need to get help.

Who in your family do you feel comfortable talking to about personal things? Please show them this thread and talk about all this. Ask for their help. You seem to be extraordinarily emotionally stunted. You need help. You should not be living alone as you seem to be an easy target for criminals as long as that criminal can show you a pretty picture.

You also would benefit from a full psychiatric workup to find out why this is going on with you. Then get a good counselor.

Beyond that, your issues are beyond what this forum can help you with.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> You don't think about going to the hospital with period cramps. She is LYING 🤥


I'm quoting this to emphasize it. This is beyond rediculous.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

OP you are a scammers dream. It would be so good for you to get out and about to meet people. Go and do hobbies, sports, voluntary work, join things and generally get to know people. Make friends and stop using covid and monkey pox as an excuse.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> If what you have been telling us is true, then you need to get help.
> 
> Who in your family do you feel comfortable talking to about personal things? Please show them this thread and talk about all this. Ask for their help. You seem to be extraordinarily emotionally stunted. You need help. You should not be living alone as you seem to be an easy target for criminals as long as that criminal can show you a pretty picture.
> 
> ...


i have Obsessive love disorder though. i cant help it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> i have Obsessive love disorder though. i cant help it.


Oh really? Who diagnosed it?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Oh really? Who diagnosed it?


no one yet but when i read about it and its symptoms i can relate to it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> no one yet but when i read about it and its symptoms i can relate to it.
> 
> View attachment 89391
> 
> View attachment 89392


I guess if Dr Google says it is true then it must be.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So waht you


willempelser562 said:


> no one yet but when i read about it and its symptoms i can relate to it.
> 
> View attachment 89391
> 
> View attachment 89392


So, what you are saying is that you an abusive person. All those things in red below are abusive behaviors. I would not call them "symptoms". I would tell any man or woman who was with someone who manifested those behaviors to run like hell.

*SYMPTOMS CAN MANIFEST THEMSELVES IN MANY WAYS, BUT THEY INCLUDE:*

Overwhelming attraction to one person
Possessive thoughts and actions
Intense preoccupation with a relationship
Threatening the other person if they leave
Extreme jealousy
Repeated messaging via text, email, or phone calls
Monitoring the other person’s actions
Inability to tolerate time away for a person
Blurring or crossing boundaries
Anxiety
Falling in love quickly with new acquaintances
Controlling behavior
Symptoms of Obsessive Love Disorder | Integrative Life Center


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> i have Obsessive love disorder though. i cant help it.


There is no such thing.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> So waht you
> 
> So, what you are saying is that you an abusive person. All those things in red below are abv behaviors. I would not call them "symptoms". I would tell any man or woman who was with someone who manifested those behaviors to run like hell.
> 
> ...


My love disorder is a way to cope with a void created by past trauma


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> My love disorder is a way to cope with a void created by past trauma


 tell us about the trauma


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> My love disorder is a way to cope with a void created by past trauma


Then you need to be putting time into figuring out how to put the past trauma into perspective and lean to live without letting it control you.

Yes, it's hard, but that's where you need to be putting your time. This online thing you have going is getting you hooking up with scammers who are robbing you. There are healthier ways to cope.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

EleGirl said:


> Then you need to be putting time into figuring out how to put the past trauma into perspective and lean to live without letting it control you.
> 
> Yes, it's hard, but that's where you need to be putting your time. This online thing you have going is getting you hooking up with scammers who are robbing you. There are healthier ways to cope.


agree with this , you need to deal with what ever the trauma was and how it is affecting your day to day life ,


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Then you need to be putting time into figuring out how to put the past trauma into perspective and lean to live without letting it control you.
> 
> Yes, it's hard, but that's where you need to be putting your time. This online thing you have going is getting you hooking up with scammers who are robbing you. There are healthier ways to cope.


Its hard. I have long term feelings of emptiness and pain. I want my love and feelings to be reciprocated.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> Its hard. I have long term feelings of emptiness and pain. I want my love and feelings to be reciprocated.


Being scammed isn't going to help.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Being scammed isn't going to help.


Beg your pardon? Why you are so negative? 

If you are not sympathizing with me please leave my thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> Its hard. I have long term feelings of emptiness and pain. I want my love and feelings to be reciprocated.


First of all, it's not clear that the people are you meeting online are even women. You are most likely chatting with men most of the time. They talk with you or do a video chat; they have a woman do that part. 

But even if the same woman is chatting, texting, and videoing with you, she's working on scamming you. 

So, you are not getting any love or feelings reciprocated. It's all an illusion in your head.

The best advice anyone here can give you is for you to get a psychiatrist and work on getting to the point where you can meet a real, live woman in person and have a real, live relationship.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I think if the person is inverting their time respond and putting on an act that they are interested they want payment in the same way as and service , 
The person behind the profile is just not been honest about the service , 

There might be a market there for people that want to feel they have a lover on the internet , this seems to be a form of escorting


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Beg your pardon? Why you are so negative?
> 
> If you are not sympathizing with me please leave my thread.


It isn't negativity, it is reality and you aren't living in it. I'm dumbfounded that someone could be this gullible. It isn't normal and it most definitely means you need serious professional help. Attempting to get help here on TAM is just more of the same for you.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@willempelser562 Speaking as a Moderator, this is a open access forum, not your private blog.

You are not allowed to ban other members from your thread. That's not how TAM works.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

If you believe you have an obsessive disorder, and "can't help it", then you need to talk to a psychiatrist, not a forum


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> If you believe you have an obsessive disorder, and "can't help it", then you need to talk to a psychiatrist, not a forum





Laurentium said:


> If you believe you have an obsessive disorder, and "can't help it", then you need to talk to a psychiatrist, not a forum


@willempelser562 here are some resources for psychiatric help in New Zealand








Find a psychiatrist


Directory of psychiatrists working in private practice in Australia and New Zealand.




www.yourhealthinmind.org












Psychiatrists - Psychiatry Specialists - New Zealand | Healthpages


View Psychiatrists in New Zealand, for help with for ADHD, depression, psychosis, bipolar disorder, schizophrenia, intellectual disability, trauma related disorders




healthpages.co.nz








__





Register of doctors







www.mcnz.org.nz





To be frank, I think you have exhausted the help that we members of TAM can give you.

If you really are suffering from an obsessive disorder you need therapy and perhaps medicines.

Good luck.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> Beg your pardon? Why you are so negative?
> 
> If you are not sympathizing with me please leave my thread.


So all you want is people to sympathise with you and not actually tell you what you need to hear.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> First of all, it's not clear that the people are you meeting online are even women. You are most likely chatting with men most of the time. They talk with you or do a video chat; they have a woman do that part.
> 
> But even if the same woman is chatting, texting, and videoing with you, she's working on scamming you.
> 
> ...


i also have intermittent explosive disorder


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

willempelser562 said:


> i also have intermittent explosive disorder


Which no doubt explains why you don’t go out that much. I mean it must make an awful mess about the place if you explode intermittently.

Although the explosions must be pretty small, since you are still here writing about it. Yet it would still be unpleasant with your blood, bits of meat and bone fragments from one of your limbs, flying about the place indiscriminately.

That said I do hope you are considerate enough to bring a heavy duty plastic bag and a mop with you, for cleanup wherever you go.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> i also have intermittent explosive disorder


😅


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Which no doubt explains why you don’t go out that much. I mean it must make an awful mess about the place if you explode intermittently.
> 
> Although the explosions must be pretty small, since you are still here writing about it. Yet it would still be unpleasant with your blood, bits of meat and bone fragments from one of your limbs, flying about the place indiscriminately.
> 
> That said I do hope you are considerate enough to bring a heavy duty plastic bag and a mop with you, for cleanup wherever you go.


your right. but i cant help it. it is what it is.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> your right. but i cant help it. it is what it is.


You mean you are an angry person, but yes you can help it, get anger management classes.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Some people just love labels as a means of no accountability


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Mr.Married said:


> Some people just love labels as a means of no accountability



you dont undersand. you never understand someone with a borderline personality disorder . you put yourself in my shoes.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

For those unfamiliar with this condition, please read here








Intermittent explosive disorder - Symptoms and causes







www.mayoclinic.org





However, @willempelser562 you seem to have several diagnoses of mental health issues. Have any of these been confirmed by a psychiatric specialist or are you self-diagnosing? 

If the latter, you need to see a physiatrist. Please refer to the lists I posted several days ago.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> you dont undersand. you never understand someone with a borderline personality disorder . you put yourself in my shoes.





MattMatt said:


> For those unfamiliar with this condition, please read here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like a person with a very bad temper.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Diana7 said:


> Sound like a person with a very bad temper.


im alright. do you think that indian dude will become the UK prime minister?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

willempelser562 said:


> im alright. do you think that indian dude will become the UK prime minister?


No idea.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> you never understand someone with a borderline personality disorder . you put yourself in my shoes.


So you have intermittent explosive disorder and BPD? Have you been formally diagnosed by a qualified psychiatrist?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Are we really still entertaining this y'all?


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> So you have intermittent explosive disorder and BPD? Have you been formally diagnosed by a qualified psychiatrist?


no not yet. not formally diagnosed. havent been to one yet.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> not formally diagnosed. havent been to one yet.


The sooner you get diagnosed, the better it will be for you. There are medications and therapies that can help. I'm not one to advocate tossing a pill at every problem, but it could be quite beneficial for you to have a medical professional's assistance. Have you given serious consideration to seeing a doctor?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> its not fantasy.


We mostly all have assured you this isn't legit. Wasting so many readers valuable time. I'm surprised there's been this much engagement in this post. At this point you have no intention of actually looking for help in this 'situation' it simply seems attention seeking. 

Is there a way to block this thread? I'm sick of seeing it.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> We mostly all have assured you this isn't legit. Wasting so many readers valuable time. I'm surprised there's been this much engagement in this post. At this point you have no intention of actually looking for help in this 'situation' it simply seems attention seeking.
> 
> Is there a way to block this thread? I'm sick of seeing it.


You can block a poster and won’t see threads started by them anymore. Not sure about just blocking a thread though.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> The sooner you get diagnosed, the better it will be for you. There are medications and therapies that can help. I'm not one to advocate tossing a pill at every problem, but it could be quite beneficial for you to have a medical professional's assistance. Have you given serious consideration to seeing a doctor?


I called and booked an appointment. Going to see the doctor this week.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> We mostly all have assured you this isn't legit. Wasting so many readers valuable time. I'm surprised there's been this much engagement in this post. At this point you have no intention of actually looking for help in this 'situation' it simply seems attention seeking.
> 
> Is there a way to block this thread? I'm sick of seeing it.


beg your pardon? dont show me attitude


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> beg your pardon? dont show me attitude


Oh! Pardon me I thought that was your desperation showing. Do excuse me.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

I have BPD. dont stress me out i will do things to myself in here and it will be your responsibility.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I have BPD. dont stress me out i will do things to myself in here and it will be your responsibility.


I did see that above where you said it wasn't clinically Dx. Hope you seek help for that.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I have BPD. dont stress me out i will do things to myself in here and it will be your responsibility.


No, it will be on you and you alone. Save your victim card for someplace else.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> I have BPD. dont stress me out i will do things to myself in here and it will be your responsibility.


That’s not fair dude. Go get help


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> I have BPD. dont stress me out i will do things to myself in here and it will be your responsibility.


Also, reading you accusing ME of stressing you, is rather triggering given my husband committed suicide a few months ago. Nothing he did to himself was my fault. Coming here instead going somewhere for clinical help is all your doing. 

How dare you try to place blame on me for responding to this thread that just feels out of control but maybe I don't have anything nice to say so I will bow out. Good luck.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> No, it will be on you and you alone. Save your victim card for someplace else.


Your wrong, as a patient with multiple disorders, i can report you or anyone who is trying to aggravate my condition deliberately to the health authorities in here


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> Your wrong, as a patient with multiple disorders, i can report you or anyone who is trying to aggravate my condition deliberately to the health authorities in here


No one is trying to aggravate you.


----------



## willempelser562 (10 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Sure thing. that’s just what happened good luck with your treatment for your multiple disorders.


it says it all, instead of mourning for your loss you spent your time doing other things. I bet your all free now. You dont have any "supervisor" to monitor you anymore.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

willempelser562 said:


> it says it all, instead of mourning for your loss you spent your time doing other things. I bet your all free now. You dont have any "supervisor" to monitor you anymore.


Yep, you’ve got me all figured out.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

willempelser562 said:


> I am sorry for your loss, but there is always two sides of story. maybe YOU did something to trigger him to do that?


Why would you suggest to a grieving person who was married to an alcoholic that she is to blame to his suicide? That’s wrong on so many levels. And you want compassion from others? You reap what you sow.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

willempelser562 said:


> ... as a patient with multiple disorders, i can report you or anyone who is trying to aggravate my condition deliberately to the health authorities in here


If you haven't been formally diagnosed by a qualified medical professional yet, it doesn't make much sense to try diagnosing yourself. Also, how would you report anyone here? Those who post use fictitious names, and as far as where they are located .... well, that's anyone's guess unless they tell us.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

wow, finally sent away to banned camp where he belongs


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> wow, finally sent away to banned camp where he belongs


Was wondering why he wasn’t still coming for me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Was wondering why he wasn’t still coming for me.


Because your fellow members had your back.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

MattMatt said:


> Because your fellow members had your back.


😭 ♥


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow can you imagine how he would treat a woman in real life. He's best kept in a padded room, very unstable man. He definitely has some serious issues going on. The things he said we're disgusting. Hope he's permanently banned. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> Wow can you imagine how he would treat a woman in real life. He's best kept in a padded room, very unstable man. He definitely has some serious issues going on. The things he said we're disgusting. Hope he's permanently banned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


He got pretty aggressive. This whole thread has blown my mind really and I said so and it set him off 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> He got pretty aggressive. This whole thread has blown my mind really and I said so and it set him off


I could see him becoming more unstable the more comments he made. Was disgusting what he said to you. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

CrAzYdOgLaDy said:


> I could see him becoming more unstable the more comments he made. Was disgusting what he said to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I said, oh this dude has a pair does he? Or thinks he does. I knew better than to keep going on, he did strike a nerve but I let it pass.


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I said, oh this dude has a pair does he? Or thinks he does. I knew better than to keep going on, he did strike a nerve but I let it pass.


You handled it well.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I said, oh this dude has a pair does he? Or thinks he does. I knew better than to keep going on, he did strike a nerve but I let it pass.


He has no pair. He’s a basement dweller who sends money to scammers. All fine until he got way out of line with you. Uncool.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed.


----------

